# Software zum Ändern von Mehreren Dateinamen



## liquidbeats (25. Februar 2005)

Nabend,
Kennt jemand ein Programm mit welchem es möglich ist beispielsweise alles php Dateien in einem verzeichniss in txt dateien zu ändern oder andere Dateiändungen?
Überwiegend möchte ich den Dateien zusätzliche Bezeichnungen anhängen so das alle Dateien mit den gleichen ersten 4 buchstaben anfangen usw.

Schwer zu erklären 

Gruß Andy


----------



## Sven Mintel (25. Februar 2005)

irfanview
Ist eigentlich ein Grafikbetrachter/Konvertierer, macht das aber auch.


----------



## liquidbeats (25. Februar 2005)

Danke dir.


----------



## max (27. Februar 2005)

Wenn die Dateien alle den selben Namen haben sollen (halt mit fortlaufender Nummer) geht das mit Windows (zumindestens weis ichs unter XP) auch.

 Einfach die Dateien auswählen und Kontextmenü -> Umbennenen und der Datei den entsprechenden Namen geben, die anderen werden dann durchnummeriert.


----------



## liquidbeats (27. Februar 2005)

*Ja diese Variante kenn ich auch nur ist sie nicht ganz das was ich wollte.*

_*Gehen wir mal von einem Forum aus so wie dieses hier ein vBulletin der Version 3*_

showthread.php
online.php
index.php
usercp.php
calendar.php
forum.php
memberlist.php


*so das wären jetzt mal einige der Dateien*
*Folgendes hätte ich gerne, *
*(Beispielsweise so)*

forum_showthread.php
forum_online.php
forum_index.php
forum_usercp.php
forum_calendar.php
forum_forum.php
forum_memberlist.php

*oder soetwas*

showthread.txt
online.txt
index.txt
usercp.txt
calendar.txt
forum.txt
memberlist.txt


*Das sind zwar nur ein Paar Dateien zum Beispiel, ich denke gerade in nicht ganz unwesentlich Größeren Dimensionen, welches das von Handbearbeiten eine Lebensaufgabe darstellen würde.*
*zum Infanview testen bin ich leider nocht nicht so gekommen.*

*Gruß Andy*


----------



## generador (27. Februar 2005)

Also PS-File Renamer kann das
Such mal bei google da müsstest was finden


----------

